# Best way to sell a vintage appliance



## Mouseygail

I recently bought a home and it is full of vintage appliances....a 1950's tappan stove, an old hand crank washing machine and an old refrigerator.  Anybody have any suggestions for the best way to sell these. 
I am in the Pittsburgh, PA area and there don't appear to be any dealers in the area.

Thanks so much!


----------



## jeff1

Hi,

Some places to ask that may be able to help....

http://www.appliance411.com/links/Restoration/
http://www.itsnla.com/

jeff.


----------



## spence

or you can contact collectors of these things. surf the net and check out some place near you.


----------



## DaveP

I am looking for a Tappan 400 visualite range to repair/replace the one my mother-in-law has been using since 1960.  Parts seem to be not available.  What model Tappan range do you have (if you still have it)?

Dave P


----------



## woodworkingmenace

Hiya neighbor.. Jesse from Steubenvill Ohio here...

We have Antique Dealers in my area...You might want to contact them...

(But, I'm sure they are in your City too, your just not looking in the Yellow Pages, in the right place, maybe?)...

Personally, I dont like "old stuff" unless its my house or my Wife LOL!! 

We once had a friend of my wife bring in her friend to visit and "marveled" at all the antiques that we had... My wife told me this later an I said..."What antiques?  We use everything we have...When its too old or wont work, we pitch it!  ..

I wish you well...

Jesse


----------



## glennjanie

Mouseygail said:
			
		

> I recently bought a home and it is full of vintage appliances....a 1950's tappan stove, an old hand crank washing machine and an old refrigerator.  Anybody have any suggestions for the best way to sell these.
> I am in the Pittsburgh, PA area and there don't appear to be any dealers in the area.
> 
> Thanks so much!



Hello Mouseygail:
Don't count eBay out for top dollar sales. I had heard you could sell anything there and I came to believe it when a guy sold an open box of taco shells! They will be glad to help you list the items and the sky's the limit on bid pricing. Lots of people will even drive long distances to pick up their booty.
Glenn


----------



## JamieKing

Dave,

My parents are looking to get rid of a perfectly good (believe it or not) vintage Tappan 400.  They live in Bridgeport, OH

I'm just learning about these, and this is the stainless steel stove with the ovens on top and the gas burners pull out on the stove.

If you are interested,  please feel free to email me direct at [email protected]

Thank you,
Jamie King




			
				DaveP said:
			
		

> I am looking for a Tappan 400 visualite range to repair/replace the one my mother-in-law has been using since 1960.  Parts seem to be not available.  What model Tappan range do you have (if you still have it)?
> 
> Dave P


----------



## JamieKing

My parents have a Tappan 400 (stainless steel with the ovens on top and pull out gas stove.) that is still in working condition.  They are trying to find someone to sell this to, as they are purchasing modern appliances.

They are in Bridgeport, OH.  If this is the stove you are looking for, please feel free to email me at [email protected]

Thank you,
Jamie King 




			
				Mouseygail said:
			
		

> I recently bought a home and it is full of vintage appliances....a 1950's tappan stove, an old hand crank washing machine and an old refrigerator.  Anybody have any suggestions for the best way to sell these.
> I am in the Pittsburgh, PA area and there don't appear to be any dealers in the area.
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## JamieKing

I am looking to find a good home for a Tappan 400 gas range.  It has the ovens on top and pull out gas burner/stove.  If anyone is interested, I am in the Bridgeport, OH area, let me know.
[email protected]

Thank you,
Jamie King


----------

